# Rayovac Indestructable?



## matt4270 (Dec 5, 2011)

Anyone get one of Home Depot's exclusive Rayovac Indestructable lights yet? They have a 3C, 2AA, and 3AAA headlamp. The 2AA is $15-, and the headlamp is $13-. Both claim 100 lumens on high, and 30 on low, with a forward clicky and momentary on. These might be worth a try!


----------



## kreisler (Dec 5, 2011)

i cant find them. you got pix or something?


----------



## retiredguns (Dec 5, 2011)

See Rule #3 Do not Hot Link images - Norm

AA Model

Rayovac has created a line of flashlights that are virtually indestructible yet affordable. Filling a need for flashlights that can stand up the challenges life can bring, going above and beyond customer expectations. These are Rayovacs toughest most durable lights to date. They meet the Rayovac standard of quality at value prices. Rayovac is looking forward to having customers put these lights to the test, on the job and in their homes.


30 ft. drop test performance
IPX4 water resistant
High performance LEDs, custom optics and 2 modes 100 lumens, 18 lumens (energy saver)
Battery run time (alkaline batteries incl.): 15 hours, 35 hours (energy saver)
Rubber head and tail cap shock absorbers, aluminum titanium alloy, and toughness
Impact resisting internal engineering, protected tactical tail cap switch
Ergonomic design with thumb area built in
Designed for maximum durability and simplicity
Beam distance: 149 m on high
Note: Product may vary by store.
MFG Brand Name : Rayovac
MFG Model # : DIY2AA-B
MFG Part # : DIY2AA-B


----------



## matt4270 (Dec 5, 2011)

Go to Rayovac's website, click lights, and they should be under work lights.


----------



## d.weglarz13 (Dec 5, 2011)

Hey, so funny. I just got one about an hour ago. I gotta say, this little light is pretty damn bright for a cheap store brand light. And, it has great throw too!
It is a bit bulkier than it looks in the pictures though. Heavy too, its metal, with rubber bezel protector and tailswitch. I really like it. 
The box says 120 lumens, but I would say that its about as bright as my G2 nitrolon. The Rayovac has a bit tighter hot spot though. Hope that helps.
Dave


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Dec 5, 2011)

I have the Rayovac AA. I LIKE it, really. The LED is well-centered, it seems to hold in regulation on Eneloops for a long time, and it feels sturdy. If you neat a cheapie beater, it's a good choice.

Home Depot has a short line for returns, too.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Dec 5, 2011)

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?323299-New-Rayovac-LED-industrial-lights-at-Home-Depot


----------



## kreisler (Dec 5, 2011)

its a chaep trick to protect the torch with rubber since rubber is elastic and doesnt absorb the torture energ. if i encapsulate my 5$ Romisen fully with rubber (except for a beam hole), i would be indestructible too: shock test, drop test, drag test, hammer test, etc.

youtube has a series of Rayovac Indestructible official test videos. As impressive as they are, take out the rubber parts and then try it again!


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Dec 5, 2011)

kreisler said:


> its a chaep trick to protect the torch with rubber since rubber is elastic and doesnt absorb the torture energ. if i encapsulate my 5$ Romisen fully with rubber (except for a beam hole), i would be indestructible too: shock test, drop test, drag test, hammer test, etc.
> 
> youtube has a series of Rayovac Indestructible official test videos. As impressive as they are, take out the rubber parts and then try it again!



Well, it's a cheap light so I'm fine with cheap tricks being used. If _flashlight company_ used the expensive trick of wrapping the crunchy bits in titanium, well, take away the titanium and try the torture test. Invalid argument, right?

I do agree - the rubber bumpers will show wear sooner than aluminum would, ditto for the plastic lens window. But that's part of a cheap light.


----------



## kreisler (Dec 5, 2011)

AnAppleSnail said:


> But that's part of a cheap light.


these flashlights are hard to buy in Europe. home depot? we dont have that. but we all have mcdonalds and coors and maclights.


retiredguns said:


> [*]IPX4 water resistant


gotta be kiddin me. my E03 has a 10m dunk resistance hehe.

i would want one (hmm..) though. if they are cheap, then this thread should be in the budget lights forum section haha


----------



## cccpull (Dec 5, 2011)

Great little light for the money. I got the headlamp a few weeks ago and this light on high, it's pretty bright (sure looks like the claimed 100 lm) and has very good throw. This light is more for outdoors because of the tight beam.
Seems pretty rugged and came with two headbands, one for helmet mount. Definitely worth the $13.


----------



## matt4270 (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks guys! I'll try to pick up a 2AA and a Headlight this weekend.


----------



## mikekoz (Dec 6, 2011)

I have the AA and C version! Love em both!!! Do not care if they have a plastic lens and I like the rubber ends. They are made of very heavy metal, and have a "Tim The Toolman" feel to them!! ARG-ARGH-ARGH!!!! :nana:


----------



## ragweed (Dec 6, 2011)

I am sure they are covered under Rayovac's lifetime warranty as well. Sent an 8 year old yellow style incan in that quit working & got a new one back in 3 weeks!


----------



## matt4270 (Dec 9, 2011)

I got a 2AA today,..the headlamps were sold out at my store. This thing is nice and beefy. Next to my Fenix TK20, it has the same chunky feel, thick battery tube, is about 1/4" longer ( 6 1/2"), and has the same type of beam, with a tight hotspot and good spill. I lubed the threads and contacts with CRC-226 and it's nice and smooth. GREAT for $15- and will definatly get a headlamp asap! Its daylight now, so I will have to wait for dark to get a better comparision of this and the Fenix. This will probably live in the driver's door pocket of my car, fueled by Energizer L91 liths for good shelf life and cold weather performance.


----------



## KevinTaylor (Dec 9, 2011)

Hey guys, new to the forum! Anyway, I've heard a lot about this light from a friend who works for their sister compnany, sounds really great. I looked on their website and found out they make more models than the ones only sold at Home Depot, and my friend gave me a code for 10% off - spectrum10. Thinking about getting the 3C lantern, it looks pretty sweet!


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Dec 9, 2011)

KevinTaylor said:


> Hey guys, new to the forum! Anyway, I've heard a lot about this light from a friend who works for their sister compnany, sounds really great. I looked on their website and found out they make more models than the ones only sold at Home Depot, and my friend gave me a code for 10% off - spectrum10. Thinking about getting the 3C lantern, it looks pretty sweet!


Rayovac does make more stuff..... but the indestructable line is the newest offering. I think you are talking about the 3D LED lantern that is sold at lowes I think for around ~$25 if I remember correctly.


----------



## purelite (Dec 10, 2011)

I have been going back to look at the 3C model every time I am at Home Depot. On the package it says there is titanium used in the light. So where do you think the Titanium is?  Its like they are trying to say the body is made of the stuff. DOUBT IT!!!!

For $25 I gotta say I would buy one over a Maglite LED in a heartbeat. I just cant justify getting though since I already have the Mag 2D led


----------



## matt4270 (Dec 10, 2011)

The 2AA is great! Grab that 3C,.. you won't regret it for the money! The titanium must be the paint/coating, and it feels like the "titanium" coating on my Kershaw Skyline knife blade. This light struck me today as a great worklight for technical or construction work. Tough and bright enough to make you not regret having not brought a $75- light with you, and cheap enough to not regret bringing it if it gets damaged or lost. I love my Fenix TK20, and understand it's worth, but if I had bought the Rayo for $15-first, and paid $60- for the Fenix after, I'd be sending the Fenix back for a refund! Nice neutral beam color as well.


----------



## Limey Johnson (Dec 10, 2011)

I snagged one when I went looking at the sale HD had on the MagLite 3D LED's.

I grabbed two ML's at Lowe's the day before, so I wasn't too miffed about HD being sold out...however, I didn't want to waste the trip. 

Great light for 15 bucks!


----------



## bkumanski (Dec 10, 2011)

Interesting thoughts on a plastic lens being less durable than glass and rubber showing wear before aluminum... Plastic flexes doesn't shatter. In fact all Streamlights use it instead of glass for that reason: durability. Now glass is clearer and for lumen counters and whitewall hunters, glass is the ticket. But the comparison is like comparing the durability to a bobtail truck and a Ferrari. Sure the Ferrari is a better performer, but which do you want to be in in an accident? Same with the rubber. Rubber shruggs off damage, dents, and abrasion. Aluminum scratches easily, even coated. I always crack up when companies tout their MIL Spec HAIII coatings, yet they use softer aluminum and it dents anyway. Sure the light isn't pretty, but I'd rather drop this one and trust it to survive than any of my Eagletacs, Olights, and Fenix'. My friend even has shattered a Malkoff glass lens and he makes bullet lights. Never once broken a Streamlight one (and I even tried when I was dissecting my old XT HP).


----------



## ZMZ67 (Dec 11, 2011)

kreisler said:


> its a chaep trick to protect the torch with rubber since rubber is elastic and doesnt absorb the torture energ. if i encapsulate my 5$ Romisen fully with rubber (except for a beam hole), i would be indestructible too: shock test, drop test, drag test, hammer test, etc.
> 
> youtube has a series of Rayovac Indestructible official test videos. As impressive as they are, take out the rubber parts and then try it again!



While I can't say I find this particular light all that appealing I think the use of rubber on the ends is a valid idea.Aluminum is a better choice than plastic for LED lights because it offers a thermal path for excessive heat if the LED is properly mounted but plastic and to a greater extent rubber offers more shock resistance if the light is dropped.I have no idea if this light has proper heatsinking but at least it uses two materials so you can get the best of both worlds.I would like to see a soft plastic that is replacable incorporated into the design of some popular lights so they would have some increased durability when dropped.I know you could mimic this light by slipping some sort of homemade sleeves over the ends but it would be better if the material was flush or close to it, with the rest of the light.For the $$ the Rayovac Indestructable is probably a decent light.


----------



## Robert C (Dec 11, 2011)

Any feedback on heat buildup under long term use?


----------



## matt4270 (Dec 12, 2011)

Robert C said:


> Any feedback on heat buildup under long term use?


 I just tailstood my 2AA on high for 20 minutes, and neither the head nor the lens were even slightly warm. It didn't seem to dim noticably either.


----------



## KevinTaylor (Dec 12, 2011)

Lynx_Arc said:


> Rayovac does make more stuff..... but the indestructable line is the newest offering. I think you are talking about the 3D LED lantern that is sold at lowes I think for around ~$25 if I remember correctly.



I've seen that one at Lowe's too and it looks great! The one I was talking about is actually on their website and I think it might be available there exclusively: http://www.rayovac.com/Products/Lights/Work.aspx


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Dec 13, 2011)

KevinTaylor said:


> I've seen that one at Lowe's too and it looks great! The one I was talking about is actually on their website and I think it might be available there exclusively: http://www.rayovac.com/Products/Lights/Work.aspx


Strange that it lists 3C in the title but the description says 4 C cells included. I wonder if it is the same as the black and decker version at walmart they sell a 4C version too.


----------



## arsenic (Dec 15, 2011)

I got one of these a week ago and it is great for the price 12.99? and ive also got a few rayovac lights.

I use the rough neck at work as a union commercial electrician and its great because other people always seem to drop my flashlights so i loan out the indestructible, for the price it is almost negligible to be angry if someone breaks it or looses it(aka keeps it) The brightness is great and it can tailstand for working in a dark room. 

qty brand model output battery 
1- Rayovac Indestructable 120 3AAA
2- Rayovac Roughneck 200 3AAA
2- Rayovac sportsman 1W 45 2AA

all of these put me out around 60-70 bucks.

with the roughneck Cree XRE LED is the led... which i think is the best of my flashlight repertoire. 

I'm new to this flashlight forum and high end flashlights I'm looking for a little guidance on buying something that throws farther than the roughneck RNT3AAA-B, would i need to make the jump to the cr123 3 volt battery(s) or would there be something for around 40-60 that I can get a better throw using 3AAA's or 2AA's?

Thanks for your insight as I am looking for any and all suggestions on my entry into the high end flashlight purchase. :candle:


----------



## Howecollc (Dec 15, 2011)

I'll bet that switch isn't indestructable.


----------



## arsenic (Dec 15, 2011)

hahah I bet thats the truth! the switch does seem a little iffy.


----------



## kreisler (Dec 15, 2011)

ZMZ67 said:


> I know you could mimic this light by slipping some sort of homemade sleeves over the ends but it would be better if the material was flush or close to it, with the rest of the light.


i was thinking the same.. why dont manufacturers offer protective rubber bands/capsules/sleeves to fit the bezel area and the tail? THIS would mimic the Rayovac haha.

in my old Pelican case setup i mentioned how well the rubber parts of my Eagtac T20 server as shock absorbers. So i guess i am a little lucky with the T20. The head is protected by the stainless steel bezel.

Yes, compared with the ground, stones, bricks, concrete, .. our "T6 grade aircraft aluminum bla-blah" is very soft. I would very interested in revising the Rayovac Indestructible. We need to find in-depth reviews (runtimes, regulation, ..)..


----------



## eh4 (Feb 12, 2012)

I put a couple of layers of gorilla tape (very thick duct tape) on the bezel and the battery tube of my aluminum light and left the head uncovered for heat transfer. I have dropped it several times, no dings so far. I don't really care about little dings so much but it's nice knowing that the threads and electronics get a little impact buffering. 

That Rayovac is probably unregulated right? 100 lumens for 15 hours or 18 lumens for 35 hours... Since the battery saver mode is only running 133% longer the 100 lumen mode must be dropping down around 18 lumens pretty soon.


----------



## jonnyfgroove (Apr 22, 2012)

I picked up the headlamp earlier today. It's ok for the price as a backup/disposable headlamp. It's got an XP-E emitter. The PWM is brutal, especially on low. The button is way too hard to press. Can't expect too much for $13...


----------



## yliu (Apr 23, 2012)

I have the 3xAAA version VARTA Indestructible (which is an european version of Rayovac) flashlight. The beam has plenty of artifacts and the hotspot is very small and focused. It has 2 modes and I could not detect any PWM on either brightness levels. I think the ergonomics is the worst. I don't understand why did they have to square the front of the body, it just makes it very awkward to hold.


----------



## TMedina (Apr 23, 2012)

Hands down, I think they are the best $15 lights I've seen yet. If they make it to Target/Wal-Mart in time for disaster season(s), Rayovac won't be able to keep them on the shelf.


----------



## Lan Harjochee (Apr 24, 2012)

kreisler said:


> i cant find them. you got pix or something?



Anyone get one of Home Depot's exclusive Rayovac Indestructable lights yet? They have a 3C, 2AA, and 3AAA headlamp. The 2AA is $15-, and the headlamp is $13-. Both claim 100 lumens on high, and 30 on low, with a forward clicky and momentary on. These might be worth a try!


----------



## Lan Harjochee (Apr 24, 2012)

kreisler said:


> i cant find them. you got pix or something?




--------------------------------why


----------



## Vesper (Jun 16, 2012)

Just have to chime in here... Today I picked up the 2AA version at HD and I'm blown away by what I got for $15. It's forward clicky UI is the same as the Surefire E2L and puts out about the same amount of light. It tail stands and is built like a tank (thick walls). These would make a great gift or a serious "user" flashlight. I'll be getting a few more of these to float around the house so the kids have them to beat on all summer and beyond.


----------



## zenbeam (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## Up All Night (Jun 16, 2012)

Here's a Home Depot Canada story some may find amusing.

I live less than 100 yds from a Home Depot and I traverse it several times a week. Back in January I saw these lights on my normal walk past the flashlight section(actually I don't really need to "look" I can tell in my peripheral vision if something's new) and the boxes caught my eye. I walk over check them out, hmm..not bad, so I figure 20 bucks tops for the 2aa. Wrong! 44.99, WTF!! and it gets worse, the 3c was 69.99. The headlamp was a downright steal @ 39.99!
This is the first time I'm seeing these lights so I have no idea how much they go for elsewhere.

As soon as I arrived home I hopped on the forum to see if any threads existed for these lights and when I saw the prices in the U.S. I almost sh*t myself!
They weren't even listed on the Canadian site.
After several calls to customer service and explaining the price discrepancy between Cdn & US I was given the old "Canadian prices are usually higher". "yes I'm aware of that but usually no more than 5%, not 3 times the US price!".
Within 2 days the prices were as follows, 2aa 15.99, 3c 24.99 and the headlamp.....still 39.99 and it remains so to this very day!:shakehead 

I grabbed 2 of the aa's, they are a decent light for the money! 
If memory serves me correctly my friends 3c model has a reverse tailcap, not the forward one of the aa's.


----------



## cdalejef (Sep 24, 2012)

These aren't exclusive to Home Depot, Batteries Plus carries them too.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Sep 24, 2012)

cdalejef said:


> These aren't exclusive to Home Depot, Batteries Plus carries them too.



Ace Hardware carries some of them also.


----------



## ozner1991 (Sep 24, 2012)

have this exact same light but its from 'varta' batteries, its passed around and rebranded it seems. they had a few on sale from 25 for 9 euros each, isnt a bad toolbox light for that price imho but to be honest its not anything spectacular considering the other options you can find on this forum


----------



## yliu (Sep 24, 2012)

ozner1991 said:


> have this exact same light but its from 'varta' batteries, its passed around and rebranded it seems. they had a few on sale from 25 for 9 euros each, isnt a bad toolbox light for that price imho but to be honest its not anything spectacular considering the other options you can find on this forum



Varta is basically the European equivalent to Rayovac, since Rayovac owns the company varta.


----------



## Vesper (Sep 25, 2012)

Up All Night said:


> Here's a Home Depot Canada story some may find amusing.
> 
> I live less than 100 yds from a Home Depot and I traverse it several times a week. Back in January I saw these lights on my normal walk past the flashlight section(actually I don't really need to "look" I can tell in my peripheral vision if something's new) and the boxes caught my eye. I walk over check them out, hmm..not bad, so I figure 20 bucks tops for the 2aa. Wrong! 44.99, WTF!! and it gets worse, the 3c was 69.99. The headlamp was a downright steal @ 39.99!
> This is the first time I'm seeing these lights so I have no idea how much they go for elsewhere.
> ...



Crazy initial gouging.
US and Canadian dollar is pretty much in parity these days so the "fixed" price sounds right on.


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Sep 25, 2012)

jonnyfgroove said:


> The button is way too hard to press.



I stuck a wad of plumbing silicone inside the switch and this helps stiffen it up quite a bit. I keep forgetting how hard it was to use before this modification, though.


----------



## an_abstraction (Oct 1, 2012)

Kicking this back up top.... picked up one from Home Depot last week on a whim and returned it. Really nasty purple tint, but the build quality was extremely substantial for the price. Interest piqued!

Jump ahead to this morning before I come into office. Stop by HD again, but pick up 2 examples in hopes of one of them has a decent tint (I'm not a white wall hunter, but the purple tint is gross).

Success! One had a nice neutral, yellowish tint while the other was that gag-induing purple. Hotspot artifacts in the beam but who cares. Nice flood-to-spot ratio and the 2 output levels are spaced apart nicely.

In hand, this light feels like a no-nonsense tool. The rubber on the head and tailcap suit the light nicely. I love the clicky tailcap (lets see how much it can take before failing). Polycarbonate (?) lens scratches easily, but again, who cares. Tailstands (nice design feature). I remember being amazed at the amount of abuse this particular light (or at least its European-branded counterpart) took in a thread here. Getting it in hand backs up that abuse/review.

Flashlight are *tools*, first and foremost, and this one is a winner at $15.

Do yourself a favor and pick one up. At worst - throw it in the toolbox, glove compartment, or kitchen drawer. Or run it over in your car and post the video on YouTube.


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Oct 1, 2012)

I got one of these for my girlfriend's sister's husband. He works as the fix-it guy at a pipe plant, and needs to be able to see or signal. Just because you aren't supposed to crawl under a 5-ton mold...

Anyway, he's done some dumb things with it and doesn't seem to have killed it yet. Cars and trucks roll right over, he says. I'm sure he'll find a way to kill it, and then it'll be back to HD to find a good specimen for him again


----------



## Jash (Oct 1, 2012)

I bought the Varta 3C version as a beater/loaner light. It's actually not bad. Has an XP-C according to the package and throws really well, nice tint too. Paid AU$28.90 from Bunnings. It's being fed with some Eneloops in some plastic adapters.

It certainly feels tough, and the big rubber collars at each end will surely help in protecting it (a bit ugly though). My son liked mine so much he bought one for himself. 

This would be one of the best budget lights for a non-flashaholic to own. The low mode shows no sign of PWM, at least to my eyes. And the big plus is it tail stands making it a great emergency light for if the power goes out.


----------



## skillet (Oct 1, 2012)

These lights a great to pass out to people who aren't quite "flashaholics". Easily obtained batteries, great runtimes, dual output, I even get my $15 back sometimes. Can't count the one I have put in the hands of family, friends and neighbors.

Every time I get a new one, I always run into someone before the week is up that needs it worse than I do, but I guess that is the only reason I keep buying them. I enjoy someone having a "better than what that have" light.


----------



## tam17 (Oct 2, 2012)

Nice lights! Favorable reviews in general, and destruction test/review was fun to read. A forum member recently posted that some are even P60 compatible. Shame that their pricing in my corner of Europe is simply outrageous, I can almost get a comparable Fenix for that money...

Cheers


----------



## BobLight (Oct 2, 2012)

I picked up the AA model at Home Depot a week or so ago and I am quite pleased with this light. IMHO, you can't beat it for $15. I think there are several good uses for a light like this. Put one in the car with a couple of lithiums in it and forget about it; it will be there when needed. One in the tool box is a good idea too. It makes a good, rugged beater light that you don't have to be worried about dropping or scratching. It is pretty bright and has decent throw for what it is. I can't see being to picky about what you get for the price.

I'd like to see Selfbuilt or one of the regulars do a review of this light.


----------



## matt4270 (Oct 3, 2012)

Update- I've had my 2AA for about 10 months, and it's great. Its pretty much my go to light for most things. The switch is still solid, no rattles, works every time. I got a 3AAA headlamp sometime last spring, and I like that too. The low is maybe kind of bright for adjusted night vision around a campground, but it's a good general work light with a nice tight, bright hotspot. I'm going to get a couple more headlamps and superglue a magnet to the back of the swivel mount to use above my pickup truck bed while night fishing or for construction work. In the dead of winter, its dark by about 4:30 in the afternoon here in Jersey!


----------



## mikekoz (Oct 6, 2012)

I just found a 2D version of this at Walmart! It is rated at 140 lumens just like the 3C model but they made the body of the light a metallic green!! This thing looks mean!!!!! :devil:


----------



## matt4270 (Oct 6, 2012)

mikekoz said:


> I just found a 2D version of this at Walmart! It is rated at 140 lumens just like the 3C model but they made the body of the light a metallic green!! This thing looks mean!!!!! :devil:



Cool! Did they have any of the others at walmart? I'd like to hear what you think of it after using it for a few days, or nights!


----------



## skillet (Oct 6, 2012)

mikekoz said:


> I just found a 2D version of this at Walmart! It is rated at 140 lumens just like the 3C model but they made the body of the light a metallic green!! This thing looks mean!!!!! :devil:



Come on, man. We need pictures!!!


----------



## mikekoz (Oct 6, 2012)

skillet said:


> Come on, man. We need pictures!!!



You are right! Cannot brag about this monster without a photo!! 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eh4 (Oct 7, 2012)

great 15$ light! 
perfect for a loaner, I'm putting one in the car for those times when I have to be ready to give a light to a stranger in need.


----------



## Up All Night (Oct 7, 2012)

mikekoz said:


> You are right! Cannot brag about this monster without a photo!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's not on the Rayovac site yet. Hot off the boat!! Does it share the reverse clicky of the 3C? Price?


----------



## Jash (Oct 7, 2012)

Yeah, just picked up the 3AAA model for AU$18, and its not bad. Quite stubby and very tough feeling. Probably the best 3AAA light I now own. Good loaner light or one to give to a friend.

the low mode is much lower than that of the 3C and despite having the same diameter reflector, it's a little more floody even though the emitter is an XP-C.


----------



## mikekoz (Oct 7, 2012)

Up All Night said:


> It's not on the Rayovac site yet. Hot off the boat!! Does it share the reverse clicky of the 3C? Price?



It was $24.88 and it does have the same reverse clicky with one difference. After you turn it on, a gentle push on the switch changes modes. The 3C model changes modes when you turn it on and off.


----------



## Swede74 (Oct 7, 2012)

I have the 3*AAA model. I hope it's ok to copy and paste my own review from Budgetlightforum :naughty: 

Someone said about the Xtar WK21 Meteor that “It’s built like a tank” and I think that can be said about Varta’s (Rayovac’s) Indestructible. It’s definitely heavier than your average 3*AAA cheap generic multi-led, and it seems much sturdier and well built in comparison. It is a budget light though, and it can’t compete with more expensive brands like Fenix or Zebralight. 
I like the switch, it’s easy to operate with your thumb if you hold the light like a cigar. The light has good grip (you won’t easily drop it), though ergonomically it leaves a bit to be desired. I’m almost certain the lens is plastic, but it is supposed to survive a drop from nine (9) meters, so I guess glass would be out of the question. Unfortunately, it has no attachment point for a lanyard / split ring. It’s not a big gripe for me personally, but I suspect it may be a deal breaker for some. 
The beam isn’t terrible, but has quite a few artifacts, particularly in the hotspot. I wouldn’t describe it as very ringy though. The reflector is probably the deepest I’ve seen in a light of this size, and I have no doubt it will throw the claimed 160 m. 
In my opinion, this is a great light for a child who has just grown big enough to handle his / her own rechargeable NiMH cells; it will tolerate tons of abuse and it’s not so bright that it will hurt someone if accidentally shone into the eyes. It has one issue though: it is only rated IPX4. I think the (nick)name “Indestructible” calls for at least a IPX7 rating.

One thing I have noticed since I've had it for a while, and used it quite often (it's the light I always grab when I have or expect to get greasy hands) is that I hardly ever use the low mode. In fact, I'd prefer if it were a single-mode light, so I was wondering, does anybody know of an easy way to modify the switch to bypass / omit the low mode? It would have to be a mod-for-dummies, otherwise I just might be the first to destruct the indestructible


----------



## parnass (Oct 7, 2012)

Does the 3AAA Rayovac model use a flimsy battery carrier cartridge like so many other 3AAA flashlights do? Would like to see a photo of the battery arrangement in the 3AAA model. 

Thanks.


----------



## Light Sabre (Oct 7, 2012)

Sports Authority carries the 3AAA hand held version (not the head lamp) According to the box it is 120 lumens, 5 hours, 19 lumens 40 hours. I love it. Fits my hand perfectly. Nice and bright. Tested it with 800 mah Duraloops and it had a sun mode of 6 hours and with a very long gradually diminishing output to nightlight mode. My eyes are not calibrated in lumes so I can give an estimate of that. 

SA also carries Mag Pro D's, and AAA Mini Mag LED which I haven't seen anywhere else. Gonna wait for a lower price after Black Friday.


----------



## parnass (Oct 7, 2012)

Light Sabre said:


> ...
> 
> SA also carries .... AAA Mini Mag LED which I haven't seen anywhere else....



I just bought the new 2AAA Mini Maglite LED light at a different store (not SA) a couple of hours ago.

Enjoy your new Rayovac. Glad to see that the non flashaholic can purchase inexpensive LED flashlights which won't fall apart easily.


----------



## Swede74 (Oct 7, 2012)

parnass said:


> Does the 3AAA Rayovac model use a flimsy battery carrier cartridge like so many other 3AAA flashlights do? Would like to see a photo of the battery arrangement in the 3AAA model.
> 
> Thanks.



It's not as flimsy as the really cheap ones often are. I wouldn't go so far as to call it sturdy though, but you don't have to worry about breaking it when changing batteries. I'd give it 2+ on a scale from 1-3, where 1 = "feels like it would disintegrate if you drop it from waist height - when empty!" and 3 = the best you can possibly get that is made out of plastic.

There is a spring on the inside of the tailcap (forgot to take a pic  ) so the carrier should be fairly well protected inside the light.


----------



## parnass (Oct 7, 2012)

Swede74 said:


> It's not as flimsy as the really cheap ones often are. I wouldn't go so far as to call it sturdy though, but you don't have to worry about breaking it when changing batteries. I'd give it 2+ on a scale from 1-3, where 1 = "feels like it would disintegrate if you drop it from waist height - when empty!" and 3 = the best you can possibly get that is made out of plastic. ...



Thanks for the info and photos showing the 3AAA battery carrier, *Swede74*. :goodjob: 

One of the reasons I am suspicious of battery carriers is that springs inside battery carriers place the plastic under carrier constant tension which can break the plastic after a while.


----------



## Up All Night (Oct 7, 2012)

mikekoz said:


> It was $24.88 and it does have the same reverse clicky with one difference. After you turn it on, a gentle push on the switch changes modes. The 3C model changes modes when you turn it on and off.



Thx! :thumbsup:


----------



## Vesper (Oct 8, 2012)

Chalk it up to good marketing... A few days ago I was at my local Home Depot and they had a "Try to destroy the Rayovac" display. An AAx2 was pinned down on a plank with a rubber mallet next to it. Of course being rubber there was no damage, but it WAS fun to pummel the snot out of the thing. Sadly next to it was a demolished tape measure that had wandered into the arena. oo:


----------



## leon2245 (Oct 8, 2012)

> Rayovax indestrucable



pssh I could destroy it.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Oct 8, 2012)

Any chance of an outdoor beamshot for the 2AA model? I want to see how good it throws and the tint.


----------



## mikekoz (Oct 9, 2012)

I just picked up the 3 AAA version and you can actually fit an unprotected 18650 inside of it! A protected cell is a bit too long, but may fit if the spring on the tailcap was removed. The spring is large and really firm. On one of my unprotected cells, I had to put a tiny magnet on the + end so it would make contact. The light seemed a little brighter with the 18650 also. I just did it to see if it would work. I am going to assume that this is not really recommended since the light probably has no voltage cutoff circuit to keep the cell from over discharging. Somebody with a bit more knowledge on the subject may have more information.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Oct 9, 2012)

mikekoz said:


> I am going to assume that this is not really recommended since the light probably has no voltage cutoff circuit to keep the cell from over discharging. Somebody with a bit more knowledge on the subject may have more information.


I would say that you are correct about no low voltage cutoff but if you run it on high and watch the output it should dim considerably as the cell depletes as I doubt it has a buck circuit in it most likely the circuit is just a linear regulator.


----------



## Jash (Oct 10, 2012)

leon2245 said:


> pssh I could destroy it.



Is that a challenge. I'd be happy to give it a go.


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Oct 10, 2012)

Jash said:


> Is that a challenge. I'd be happy to give it a go.



It's been done. The switch is the weak point, since the rest of the exterior is resilient plastic over thick metal.


----------



## Jash (Oct 17, 2012)

I bought the 4C version with the handle in top. Looks like a Rebel LED with a large reflector that is part o/p and smooth. This thing a major thrower. It puts a small, bright spot a very long way. Comparable to a Malkoff XP-G dropin as far as throw is concerned, just not in output.

For AU$29.90 it's a bit of a bargain. The case is all plastic, but there's a whopping big, aluminium heat sink with lotsa fins in behind the reflector.


----------



## escape2 (Oct 22, 2012)

mikekoz said:


> I just found a 2D version of this at Walmart! It is rated at 140 lumens just like the 3C model but they made the body of the light a metallic green!! This thing looks mean!!!!! :devil:


How is the beam pattern on this 2D version? Is it wider/more dispersed than the 2AA? I love the 2AA version, but the beam pattern is very narrow - great for long distance throw, but I also need something with a more dispersed pattern.

FYI, Amazon sells the 2D version for around $28. I have not seen it in stores near me yet.


----------



## mikekoz (Oct 22, 2012)

escape2 said:


> How is the beam pattern on this 2D version? Is it wider/more dispersed than the 2AA? I love the 2AA version, but the beam pattern is very narrow - great for long distance throw, but I also need something with a more dispersed pattern.
> 
> FYI, Amazon sells the 2D version for around $28. I have not seen it in stores near me yet.



The beam looks similar to me, but the D version is slightly brighter. It is a thrower like its little brother! The spill on my D version is brighter, and the tint is a little cooler. I paid $24.99 for it at Walmart!


----------



## escape2 (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks.

Maybe instead I should pick up the Maglite LED 2D that has adjustable beam focus. Just not sure if it'll be bright enough.


----------



## escape2 (Oct 25, 2012)

I just saw the 2D version at another walmart. That thing is huge. I decided not to get it. 

The 3AAA version seems to be a nice compromise between brightness and size. I might try this one instead.


----------



## markr6 (Nov 26, 2012)

For $14.99 I couldn't resist. I stopped by Depot today after work and got the 2AA model. I have 5 Fenix torches so I figured this would be fun to compare and use as a loaner or for rough use.

I'm probably not telling you anything new in an old thread, but I'm actually really impressed with this thing.

Pros:
- 100lm/18hr and 15lm/35hr!! Great backup/power outage torch
- Tail stands. Come on Fenix, you're losing me here!!!
- This thing THROWS!
- The perfect "keep in the car" torch if I ever saw one
- Nice white tint very close to my Fenix E11, LD10, etc.
- Hard rubber extends past ends to protect lens

Cons:
- Batteries rattle a bit, but not too bad. Can fix with a wrap of tape but not on my Eneloops!
- Horribly tight and small hotspot, harsh transition to a weak spill (could be a positive for some users)
- Switch is a little tight, too far recessed. But it tail stands so I gues I'm OK with this
- I wish it had memory or twisty head for two modes

Overall the cons are no big deal especially for $15. I resisted adding "a little heavy and bulky" to the con list since this thing was built strong and will take a ton of abuse.

LD12






E11






Rayovac


----------



## eh4 (Nov 26, 2012)

Yeah I've bought three and given two away.


----------



## BobLight (Nov 26, 2012)

The 2D Indestructible has a reverse clicky switch, no momentary on. Once it is on you can switch between high and low with a light press on the switch. It is a bit brighter than the 2AA and it throws farther with almost the same beam pattern. It might just be me, but I think the 2D would be better suited with a side switch. I am debating whether to keep it or return it and try a Mag 2D LED. Or maybe get a good 4xAA and forget about the D cell lights.


----------



## välineurheilija (Nov 27, 2012)

BobLight said:


> The 2D Indestructible has a forward clicky switch, no momentary on. Once it is on you can switch between high and low with a light press on the switch. It is a bit brighter than the 2AA and it throws farther with almost the same beam pattern. It might just be me, but I think the 2D would be better suited with a side switch. I am debating whether to keep it or return it and try a Mag 2D LED. Or maybe get a good 4xAA and forget about the D cell lights.


That is a reverse clicky


----------



## wedlpine (Nov 27, 2012)

BobLight said:


> It might just be me, but I think the 2D would be better suited with a side switch.



I agree with you, also I think the 3C should have a side switch.


----------



## wedlpine (Nov 27, 2012)

Jash said:


> I bought the 4C version with the handle in top. Looks like a Rebel LED with a large reflector that is part o/p and smooth. This thing a major thrower. It puts a small, bright spot a very long way. Comparable to a Malkoff XP-G dropin as far as throw is concerned, just not in output.
> 
> For AU$29.90 it's a bit of a bargain. The case is all plastic, but there's a whopping big, aluminium heat sink with lotsa fins in behind the reflector.



I liked the throw on this so much that I went and bought a second one for my dad for Christmas.


----------



## BobLight (Nov 27, 2012)

välineurheilija said:


> That is a reverse clicky




You're absolutely right! For some reason I mixed up the terms, I think I was writing about the 2D and thinking about the 2AA. Thanks for catching my error. I have edited the post with the correct term.


----------



## kavawava (Nov 27, 2012)

Picked up one of these lights a little while back, while they are great on their own they make a FANTASTIC 2AA host for a P60. I use mine with two 14500 just fine. There's a thread here on CPF that has all the info if you just search for it.


----------



## Aahhyes68 (Nov 27, 2012)

I bought a AA version a few weeks back and just bought 5 more. That's 2 for the house and 4 as Christmas gifts. For $15 bux I'm very impressed with them. They even boast a "lifetime guarantee". I'm
not sure if that really means anything in the real world but......

I just ordered some paracord... I need to figure out how to make a decent knot/wrap on the body before I wrap them for Christmas.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Nov 27, 2012)

Aahhyes68 said:


> I bought a AA version a few weeks back and just bought 5 more. That's 2 for the house and 4 as Christmas gifts. For $15 bux I'm very impressed with them. They even boast a "lifetime guarantee". I'm
> not sure if that really means anything in the real world but......
> 
> I just ordered some paracord... I need to figure out how to make a decent knot/wrap on the body before I wrap them for Christmas.


Rayovac's lifetime warranty is good. I bought an 8D twin tube lantern at a flea market that was intact and worked but had a problem that it drained batteries in less than a week when "OFF". I contacted Rayovac, they told me to send it end costing me about $8 and they shipped me a brand new one in about a week and a half later. I then got a remote controlled 1 tube lantern that after awhile died for some reason and they replaced it also just cost me to ship it to them. I figure the shipping on one of those 2AAs should be in the range of $4.


----------



## Mike 208 (Dec 17, 2012)

A female friend just gave me the 2AA model today as a Christmas present (and she doesn't even know of my flashlight hobby). I have to agree with everyone else that this is really a good light. Now to see if I can find a suitable nylon case to carry it in.


----------



## AVService (Dec 17, 2012)

I have been using the Headlamp for a year or so and for the $13.00 I love the thing.
I bought another last week so I could have one in both trucks. It is a lot brighter than I expected and I use it on low most of the time when working inside.
The headband is goofy as hell and I cant figure out the adjustment mechanism really but again it is great for the price.


----------



## TMedina (Dec 17, 2012)

I actually don't like the headlamp - it's all throw, which I found to be really frustrating when I was working on replacing a tub faucet. For close-quarters work like that, I would have much rather have a good flood lamp.


----------



## GreySave (Dec 18, 2012)

I just picked up the 2D light at Walmart as well. They are hit and miss on availability. Use their web site to search stores to save gasoline. Very nice light for the money. Tight beam with a small corona. Decent side spill at short to perhaps moderate range. Will not light up an entire back yard but enough spill to see what is out there. These will make great vehicle lights or home power failure lights with their longer run time. The low setting still provides a lot of throw due to the reflector design. Reminds me a lot of my TK50 in that regard. VERY usable on either level. It IS a heavy light, so I am unsure about CERT duty as I prefer lighter flashlights if I am going to carry it for hours at a time. Can't exactly tuck it into a pocket either. May look at one of the AA lights for that purpose.....


----------



## lightinsky (Dec 18, 2012)

GreySave said:


> I just picked up the 2D light at Walmart as well. They are hit and miss on availability. Use their web site to search stores to save gasoline. Very nice light for the money. Tight beam with a small corona. Decent side spill at short to perhaps moderate range. Will not light up an entire back yard but enough spill to see what is out there. These will make great vehicle lights or home power failure lights with their longer run time. The low setting still provides a lot of throw due to the reflector design. Reminds me a lot of my TK50 in that regard. VERY usable on either level. It IS a heavy light, so I am unsure about CERT duty as I prefer lighter flashlights if I am going to carry it for hours at a time. Can't exactly tuck it into a pocket either. May look at one of the AA lights for that purpose.....



I hear you about it being heavy for CERT duty. I'm a ham radio operator involved with Emergency Management and like keeping it simple and light weight. I saw the 2D one but picked up the 120 lumen 3AAA one which is great since it's short in length and pocketable and very bright for what it is and has the low mode option to for 40 hours of run time at 19 lumens. I like the 2AA version but find it too long for pocket carry.


----------



## markr6 (Dec 18, 2012)

The 2AA is a nice size but I would never carry it. It's long, heavy and the rubber ends would make it nearly impossible to get in/out of a pocket. I just bought this on a whim to try it out. I'm keeping it just outside my door leading into the garage for miscellaneous use. It would be a great glovebox/trunk torch with lithium primaries; I hate keeping a $60 Fenix in there *never* to be used.

I was using it last night for a bit and still can't believe how tight the beam is.


----------



## lightinsky (Dec 18, 2012)

markr6 said:


> The 2AA is a nice size but I would never carry it. It's long, heavy and the rubber ends would make it nearly impossible to get in/out of a pocket. I just bought this on a whim to try it out. I'm keeping it just outside my door leading into the garage for miscellaneous use. It would be a great glovebox/trunk torch with lithium primaries; I hate keeping a $60 Fenix in there *never* to be used.
> 
> I was using it last night for a bit and still can't believe how tight the beam is.



Agreed that it's a great light for storage for quick accessible use if need be.

I'm trying to figure out without breaking the 3AAA Rayovac I bought if the head unscrews like the tailcap? I wonder if anyone knows who has one?


----------



## violatorjf (Dec 18, 2012)

It doesn't appear that the head on my 3AAA's will come off either. Twisted as hard as I could so I imagine you are right that it doesn't come off?


----------



## lightinsky (Dec 18, 2012)

violatorjf said:


> It doesn't appear that the head on my 3AAA's will come off either. Twisted as hard as I could so I imagine you are right that it doesn't come off?



Good to know. I thought it didn't unscrew and you are experiencing the same thing with yours. Thanks for the information. Hope you are enjoying the light. I think it's pretty good with the dual mode and heavy duty body. Only wish high was more lumens than 120. Low is fine at 20 lumens for 40 hours.


----------



## mikekoz (Dec 19, 2012)

lightinsky said:


> Good to know. I thought it didn't unscrew and you are experiencing the same thing with yours. Thanks for the information. Hope you are enjoying the light. I think it's pretty good with the dual mode and heavy duty body. Only wish high was more lumens than 120. Low is fine at 20 lumens for 40 hours.




I have the entire Indestructible line of lights, except the headlamp, and like them all. I believe the head on them does screw off, but it is not easy. There was a thread a while back about the 2AA model being able to take a P60 drop in. The poster supplied photos of the light along with how to install the P60 module. I was wondering if this was possible with the 3C model, but I am not sure anybody has attempted it. I had only a mild interest in the subject anyway and I am happy with these lights the way they are!


----------



## TMedina (Dec 19, 2012)

When I have a little more cash, I'll probably experiment a bit and see what happens.

Even without the upgrade potential, they are great lights on their own merits.


----------



## Stress_Test (Feb 2, 2013)

I just happened to be browsing the Home Depot site the other day and I stumbled across these Rayovac lights. The 3C caught my eye because that seemed somewhat unusual. I'd been thinking about another C cell light, partly because those batteries were the last to go (of the common types) after the last big power outage. Also I just happen to have a strange preference for C cell lights. 

The 3C light is darn impressive for just 24 bucks. About what you'd pay for the full-size MagLEDs, which are only one mode. The rubber armor on the head and tailcap is a good idea for durability, and also is very grippy. The batteries fit pretty well without much rattle. The tailswitch will be a bit difficult to use one-handed unless you've got big hands. The interface is a bit different than what I was expecting. It's a reverse switch: First click, high mode. You can do a soft-press to blink the light on and off, but this won't change the mode. You have to completely press in the switch until it clicks, then it will go to low mode. Again you can soft-press in low mode to blink the light without changing mode. The next full click is off. (how does it know the difference between blinking off with a soft press vs. a full click??)


All in all a pretty killer deal for a battery format that's not all that common, and with two modes to boot. Just be sure to search the individual samples on the shelf carefully, because quality control isn't going to be top notch at this price point. I almost walked out with one light but at the last minute I noticed a section of the reflector surface was chipping/peeling up. Some of the LEDs are more centered than others, but the packaging makes it pretty easy to see.

Speaking of the LED, can anyone identify this one? It's really small, I think even smaller than an XP-E.










Overall the light is not as gigantic as I thought it'd be....


----------



## tam17 (Feb 2, 2013)

Stress_Test said:


> Speaking of the LED, can anyone identify this one? It's really small, I think even smaller than an XR-E.



It looks quite like XP-C.

Cheers


----------



## Poppy (Apr 21, 2013)

Has anyone posted any beam shots of the 4C lantern?

Has anyone modded the 4C lantern? I'm thinking that if it is only putting out 150 lumens, and really reaches out to 350 yards, it'd be a crazy thrower if the led was pushed a little bit.


----------



## leon2245 (Apr 22, 2013)

Hey I bought a couple of malkoff led converters for incan maglites a while back & don't have any mags anymore- get one for the conversions, or one of these rayovacs out of the box a better option by now? Not much difference in price.


----------



## Poppy (Apr 22, 2013)

leon2245 said:


> Hey I bought a couple of malkoff led converters for incan maglites a while back & don't have any mags anymore- get one for the conversions, or one of these rayovacs out of the box a better option by now? Not much difference in price.


I bought 4 Thrunites, a Fenix, 2 LED Mags, and a number of other lights. I'm thinking that the 4C lantern is cool looking and wondering if it is worth picking up, despite the fact that I am hoping for a power failure so I can lend some lights out. (That's about the only way that I can justify all the lights that I have.)

I'm also wondering if changing the driver and or emitter would make a significant difference.


----------



## välineurheilija (May 14, 2013)

Does anyone have a picture of the 3 aaa version without the rubberparts?


Sent from a mobile telephone


----------



## välineurheilija (May 15, 2013)

The reason why im asking is i use the light at work and its a pain to put it back to a pocket because of the rubber braking it. And also i would like to know what it looks like stripped and would the lense stay in its place.



Sent from a mobile telephone


----------



## AaronG (May 20, 2013)

I've been eyeing these up too. Does anyone know if they are current controlled or PWM? If PWM any idea on frequency? Low frequency is a deal breaker for any light  I'm thinking the 4C lantern for my Dad as a work bench light. If the spot is too tight I'd either polish the lens with 0000 steel wool or add diffuser film


----------



## Swede74 (May 20, 2013)

AaronG said:


> Does anyone know if they are current controlled or PWM? If PWM any idea on frequency? Low frequency is a deal breaker for any light



A mobile phone camera test shows no signs of PWM on my 3*AAA Rayovac (Varta) indestructible neither in high, nor in low mode.


----------



## AnAppleSnail (May 20, 2013)

The headlamp is very definitely PWM, on low and all modes on low battery. The 2xAA flashlight may have slight PWM on low, I can't quite tell.


----------



## AaronG (May 20, 2013)

Thanks for the info guys. When you shake it in the dark does it seem smooth? Or watching a fan? I've had a couple PWM lights and it really bugs me.
Sounds like the headlamp is out. I'm mostly interested in the 4C lantern. The 2AA might be a good gift light


----------



## sween1911 (Jul 12, 2013)

Just picked up the 2AA model for my 3year old son as his first light. Great light, I like the rubber armor, the clickie button, 2 stages. Very well made. We'll see how it holds up. He's like me, so I know it will get a workout.

I didn't detect any obvious PWM strobing on low. It seems pretty consistent. The beam, at least in our example, seems a tiny bit unfocused, the spot isn't as clean as it could be. I'm thinking of putting on a circle of Vihn's diffusion film I got on the marketplace to get a nice usable beam for him.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 12, 2013)

sween1911 said:


> I'm thinking of putting on a circle of Vihn's diffusion film I got on the marketplace to get a nice usable beam for him.



Do it! I stuck some diffuser film on mine a few weeks ago. I never really use it and just keep it in the garage, but it sure is nice making it floody. The beam was just to darn tight on this light.


----------



## american (Jul 12, 2013)

Mines also a garage light


----------



## sween1911 (Jul 13, 2013)

markr6 said:


> Do it! I stuck some diffuser film on mine a few weeks ago. I never really use it and just keep it in the garage, but it sure is nice making it floody. The beam was just to darn tight on this light.



Did it this morning, looks awesome. Nice smooth milky flood.


----------



## Flanagan (Oct 22, 2013)

Would I be correct in assuming that if I use the tailcap (twisting it) on the AA light to turn it on and off I will be prolonging the life of the switch?


----------



## Vesper (Oct 23, 2013)

For the price the Indestructible line is a great value. I have 3 of the 2AA's kicking around the house as "users", - indoor, outdoor, garage, etc. I also bought the headlamp and too found it a great value and well made for the $13 price tag. Purchased it because I wanted a hard-use headlamp that was a thrower, but the diffusion film does make it really nice (I use dc-fix). A while ago wanted to try my hand at removing the black coating from lights, and here was the result. This one I also put an xml single-mode solarforce dropin into it and it's a pretty nice light. It lives in the kitchen drawer for around the house and especially kid use. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hallis (Nov 22, 2013)

My brother brought home a 2D from Wal-Mart a few weeks ago. I didn't really pay much attention to it. I was too concerned with fixing the lantern that didn't work> Which I think was Energizer brand..

Anyway about the Rayovac light. Pretty much what others have said. It's really bright for something running off on 3v. nice really HID-tint beam, tight hotspot. I'm really impressed with how bright it is. It is heavy though as others have mentioned but is feels extremely sturdy. I'm going to have to pick one up for myself as a beater/emergency light. And only $25 with 2 batteries.


----------



## Retinator (Nov 23, 2013)

I just got a 3AAA handheld as a tip just over a week back............
I'm impressed, never thought i'd go back to the 3aaa setup.

A tad heavy in hand, but feels very solid.

Mine is silkscreened with a company name/logo of Franklin Empire....website www.feinc.com
Was likely a batch of xmas gifts for employees.

For the price, it's a nice light........
Not much else to add except anyone see the Camo version yet? Brown rubber ends with Realtree camo on body for about $ 10 more.....Would love to get one for myself


----------



## Treeguy (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm a total fanboy of the Rayovac Indestructible flashlights. Mind you, I only have two of the 2xAA models, but I'm inclined to think it's just about the perfect flashlight. Small, inexpensive, ultra solid, standard batteries, and puts out enough light for just about anything you need to do. I lent one to a buddy to take on a fishing trip and he was so impressed that a flashlight that good was only $17 he bought for himself. Would love to see Rayovac offer a second 2xAA model with higher lumens on the high setting. A 20/200 lumen model of the 2xAA would be a real winner. 


I’m going to grab the 3xC model. Love the 45 Lumens/85 hour low-setting runtime. Stick the thing in a drawer with an extra set of batteries and you have weeks and weeks of good light on hand in a solid package for about $30, batteries included. You just can’t beat that.


----------



## Poppy (Nov 24, 2013)

I bought the 3C indestructible, and was quite impressed, so I bought and gifted the 3*AAA light for my son. It was an excuse for me to get it and check it out.  He really likes it. Recently I gave him the 3C to keep in his truck.

One thing that is nice about C cells, is that if you wrap an eneloop AA with a little cardboard, you can replace a dead C cell with a rechargeable. They are the same length. 

Regarding the C cell indestructible. It's kinda heavy, and underpowered. It throws a tight beam, but not that far for as big and heavy as it is. I would prefer an XML emitter in it, with a more floody beam. The fact that it is underpowered/under driven, means that the batteries will last a long time. As Treeguy suggested, it may make for a good power outage light.

One thing for sure about the indestructible line is that they feel solidly built, and *I* wouldn't be afraid to throw it to someone thirty feet away. If they miss it, they'll just have to walk over and pick it up. It reminds me of a story my dad told when I was a kid. He explained how the stainless cup on the top of his Stanley (stainless steel) Thermos got dented. He threw the thermos at a dock worker who was giving him a hard time. No one could believe that he did that! First of all, that guy was huge! Secondly it was at a time when everyone else was still carrying a glass lined thermos.

My dad laughed... he knew that HIS was INDESTRUCTIBLE!


----------



## Treeguy (Nov 24, 2013)

Poppy said:


> I bought the 3C indestructible, and was quite impressed, so I bought and gifted the 3*AAA light for my son. It was an excuse for me to get it and check it out. He really likes it. Recently I gave him the 3C to keep in his truck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hey! You`re not disagreeing with me... I thought we had a thing going? 

I`m sure the C cell is heavy. I picked it up in the store but I can`t really remember what it weighed. But as a drawer emergency/utility light, I`m really liking the idea of it.




Poppy said:


> One thing for sure about the indestructible line is that they feel solidly built, and *I* wouldn't be afraid to throw it to someone thirty feet away. If they miss it, they'll just have to walk over and pick it up. It reminds me of a story my dad told when I was a kid. He explained how the stainless cup on the top of his Stanley (stainless steel) Thermos got dented. He threw the thermos at a dock worker who was giving him a hard time. No one could believe that he did that! First of all, that guy was huge! Secondly it was at a time when everyone else was still carrying a glass lined thermos.
> 
> My dad laughed... he knew that HIS was INDESTRUCTIBLE!


 
Beauty! 

I bring a Stanley thermos to work whenever it`s cold out. I have the short fat one with the wide opening that`s good for stew. Love it.


----------



## Light Sabre (Nov 24, 2013)

cdalejef said:


> These aren't exclusive to Home Depot, Batteries Plus carries them too.




There are 2 or 3 of them at Walmart. Here in Tucson at least.


----------



## Light Sabre (Nov 24, 2013)

Not sure why the C Indestructable won't work with NMH. Not even 1 photon. Tested it with regular C alkalines and it works fine. All the rest, AA, AAA, D, and headlamp work fine on NMHs. 

Caution with the NMHs, due to their lower internal resistance, I think they may be overdriving the LED. Can someone veryify this.


----------



## Poppy (Nov 24, 2013)

Treeguy said:


> Hey! You`re not disagreeing with me... I thought we had a thing going?
> 
> I`m sure the C cell is heavy. I picked it up in the store but I can`t really remember what it weighed. But as a drawer emergency/utility light, I`m really liking the idea of it.



Hey brother, every once in a while you have to throw a dog a bone! 


> Beauty!
> 
> I bring a Stanley thermos to work whenever it`s cold out. I have the short fat one with the wide opening that`s good for stew. Love it.


Yes Sir! I have a standard one for Camomile tea and honey, and two or three of the wide mouth ones for soup, or stew. 

I have another story for you.

I am on the Community Emergency Response Team CERT.
A couple of years ago, I was stationed doing traffic during a power outage, and was teamed with a gentleman who is a consultant for major oil spills. This was the first time that we teamed together. It was lunch time and he said to me: "I'm a professional responder! ... I have two thermoses of coffee, and sandwiches." 
Now we are volunteers and are typically scheduled for five hours shifts, although depending upon the demand, it might be more. My response was... "Gee... I only have ONE thermos of Camomile tea, (as I sheepishly pointed to it) but! (and I pulled my cooler out of my back seat) I have two servings of HOT lasagna!  Do you want one?

Boy oh boy... THAT was a kodak moment! 

A year later we were called out to do a door to door sweep of a senior village. They were three story apartment buildings with no external lighting in the hallways, and the emergency lighting had been dead for 3 days. It was cave like darkness. He carried a 3D cell Maglight LED. His light was the best light of a twenty man crew. IMO the 3C cell indestructible would be a close second in that scenario. For the most part everyone else were carrying one of those 9 led 3*aaa cheapo lights.

One of the reasons I have as many lights and batteries as I do, is so if, or when the SHTF, or we are called for "search and rescue" I can supply other members of the CERT team so that we can be more effective.

I have an indestructible headlamp, and of the four different headlamps that I own, that is the first one I would grab if I needed to use it in the rain. Honestly I don't have Surefire, Zebralight, fenix or other top of the line headlamps.


----------



## Hallis (Dec 20, 2013)

Picked up the 3aaa light tonight at Wal-Mart for $14 for a stocking stuffer for mom. And of course I had to test it for myself first  It's not as bright as the 2D but it beats the hell out of the stock 2aa minimag that was mom's go-to light for small tasks. I imagine she'll use this a lot more. And as opposed to the 2D the 3aaa actually has a 2-stage clickie so there is a low and high. As with the 2D the same overly built body with rubber ends and feels as solid as a tank. 

Merry Christmas mom


----------



## Lampbeam (Dec 20, 2013)

I drive a 43,000 pound bus for a living. Bet I can destroy that bad boy.


----------



## dc38 (Dec 20, 2013)

Lampbeam said:


> I drive a 43,000 pound bus for a living. Bet I can destroy that bad boy.



There should be approximately 11,000 Lbs static weight on that flashlight when you come to rest on it...If you plan to speed into it, well, i'm sure many speeding vehicles will be able to destroy many lights


----------



## Hallis (Dec 21, 2013)

Lampbeam said:


> I drive a 43,000 pound bus for a living. Bet I can destroy that bad boy.



Well then get to it!


----------



## 5Sport (Dec 24, 2013)

The AA Camo model is on sale at HD for 12.00


----------



## TMedina (Dec 24, 2013)

Oh break my heart.


----------



## TMedina (Dec 24, 2013)

Poppy said:


> I have an indestructible headlamp, and of the four different headlamps that I own, that is the first one I would grab if I needed to use it in the rain. Honestly I don't have Surefire, Zebralight, fenix or other top of the line headlamps.



I had one and gave it away - it was all throw; so much so that when trying to work on a faucet in the bathroom, I had to keep turning my head to point the light at what I needed to see. Mind you, at arm's reach.


----------



## chazz (Jan 5, 2014)

Light Sabre said:


> Not sure why the C Indestructable won't work with NMH. Not even 1 photon. Tested it with regular C alkalines and it works fine. All the rest, AA, AAA, D, and headlamp work fine on NMHs.
> 
> Caution with the NMHs, due to their lower internal resistance, I think they may be overdriving the LED. Can someone veryify this.



Is the shape of the +button on the NMH cells you are using wider or not as tall maybe, than standard C cells? It might be just not contacting the terminal. I just looked inside mine and it looks like it has reverse polarity protection. I am guessing (I could be wrong) it has more to do with something like this, than the power coming from the cells? (assuming the cells are the correct voltage, put in correctly, charged and all that good stuff)


----------



## chazz (Jan 5, 2014)

Picked up a couple more 2xAA RI lights this last week, couple interesting things. 

Out of the two:
One has an XP-E , it is slightly brighter, and the hotspot is slightly bigger, it also has very noticeable PWM on low (slowly move arm around, easy to see) but not on high. 

The other has XP-C , it has a nicer tint, it has PWM on low but at a much higher frequency (swing arm like maniac... hard to tell its there) again not noticeable on high. 

I know tint varies, kinda luck of the draw on these budget lights. But I am wondering if the PWM holds true for other RI 2xAA lights with that same emitter? Not sure if all the new ones are one way or the other or what is going on here. These were bought within a couple days of each other, but one may have been sitting on the shelf a lot longer. 

Curious if other people are finding the same thing? I know its not a huge deal on a light this cheap, but if you are sensitive to low freq PWM it might be worth noting if you can select one with the XP-C emitter and have the higher freq one. If there are two diff ones on the shelf. I know I will be looking through a few of them if I buy another one.  

Oh, I almost forgot, I checked my 3C RI (XP-E , nice tint) for PWM at the same time and I do not see any on high or low, so thats cool.


----------



## Poppy (Jan 8, 2014)

I picked up a camo 2xAA version today at home depot for $10.

I just checked the draw with a pair of duraloops in it and on high, 700 ma, and low 100 ma.
How long should I expect it to run on a pair of 2000 ma duraloops?


----------



## Supernatural (Jan 8, 2014)

Poppy said:


> I picked up a camo 2xAA version today at home depot for $10. I just checked the draw with a pair of duraloops in it and on high, 700 ma, and low 100 ma. How long should I expect it to run on a pair of 2000 ma duraloops?


 With the numbers you provided, wouldn't it figure to last roughly 5.7 hours on high and 40 hours on low?


----------



## ryukin2000 (Jan 8, 2014)

Supernatural said:


> With the numbers you provided, wouldn't it figure to last roughly 5.7 hours on high and 40 hours on low?



I think is 2.9 hrs on high and 20hrs on low as its in series so the capacity is still 2000.


----------



## Poppy (Jan 9, 2014)

ryukin2000 said:


> I think is 2.9 hrs on high and 20hrs on low as its in series so the capacity is still 2000.



Yeah, that's what I was thinking. 

The packaging states 15 hours high, and 35 hours low.

I guess it isn't regulated and will give a tapered output for a longer time, but at what point will it be @ 50% lumen output?


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jan 9, 2014)

Poppy said:


> Yeah, that's what I was thinking.
> 
> The packaging states 15 hours high, and 35 hours low.
> 
> I guess it isn't regulated and will give a tapered output for a longer time, but at what point will it be @ 50% lumen output?



The new ratings use 10% as cutoff which can make for very long runtimes off alkalines.


----------



## jabe1 (Jan 9, 2014)

This a heck of a good deal at $10. I picked one up for my 6 yr old son. We'll see about the indestructible part.


----------



## wedlpine (Jan 10, 2014)

5Sport said:


> The AA Camo model is on sale at HD for 12.00



I just picked up two today for $10.00 a piece. They had about a dozen left.


----------



## TMedina (Jan 12, 2014)

Nice - it might be worth picking up a couple and stashing them away as gifts.


----------



## Poppy (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm undecided about getting a couple of them for gifting.

On one hand it appears to be a solidly built 2 mode light for $10, on the other, it has a pencil thin beam that is too tight for close up work, and it doesn't put out enough lumens to be particularly useful at distances that you would want a thrower.

I don't know how to calculate the beam angle, but to get 5,550 cd out of a mere 100 lumens, it has to be pretty tight.

Using a lumens-lux calculator I found https://ledstuff.co.nz/data_calculators.php

the beam of the 2AA indestructible is about 8.5 degrees
the Thrunite TN31 ( a well know thrower) is about 8 degrees


----------



## UpstandingCitizen (Jan 12, 2014)

I agree about the beam being a bit too throwy for "only" 100 lumens. I used that diffusion film (purchased from another member on the marketplace) and for my tastes, it made the light infinitely more useful. They're wonderful lights for only $10!!!


----------



## TMedina (Jan 13, 2014)

Could they be better? Sure. Are they going to be better than what most non-flashaholics buy for their house/car? Probably not. Assuming they even have a flashlight at all.

If Rayovac releases an Indestructible x2 AA v2 with a diffused beam, cool - I'll buy a couple of those as well. Until then - $10 for a quality build? Sold.


----------



## Poppy (Jan 13, 2014)

TMedina said:


> Could they be better? Sure. Are they going to be better than what most non-flashaholics buy for their house/car? Probably not. Assuming they even have a flashlight at all.
> 
> *If Rayovac releases an Indestructible x2 AA v2 with a diffused beam, cool* - I'll buy a couple of those as well. Until then - $10 for a quality build? Sold.


Yeah... me too!

I wish someone would do a run-time/output graph.

Three times I tried to do a visual estimate.
Trial #1.
I charged up a pair of duraloops, turned the light on high, noted the time and walked out.
A couple of hours later, I came home, and my daughter noticed it on and turned it off.

Trial #2.
Newly charged duraloops, let it run for a number of hours, and figured it was at about 30%, for giggles I clicked it to see what LOW looked like, and it went to high!

Trial #3.
essentially the same as trial #2. 

I don't know if it steps down at some point, or if human error is at play here.


----------



## smoky123 (Jan 13, 2014)

I saw this light at Walmart , looks good so if I get it I will post what I think .


----------



## wedlpine (Jan 23, 2014)

Stopped in at Home Depot today and the Camo 2AA lights were less than $4.00 a piece. Needless to say, I bought the last five they had.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jan 23, 2014)

wedlpine said:


> Stopped in at Home Depot today and the Camo 2AA lights were less than $4.00 a piece. Needless to say, I bought the last five they had.



I've been to 2 Home Depots here no camo 2AAs in sight


----------



## Duke777 (Jan 23, 2014)

I've got the AA and AAA versions a while back but I modded both with P60 drop-ins. The AA has an XP-G and the AAA has a 219.


----------



## wedlpine (Jan 24, 2014)

How easy was that to do?


Duke777 said:


> I've got the AA and AAA versions a while back but I modded both with P60 drop-ins. The AA has an XP-G and the AAA has a 219.


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Jan 24, 2014)

wedlpine said:


> How easy was that to do?



Use a strap wrench to take the rubber head off.
Pull the reflector out.
Use needlenose pliers to remove the stock LED/Driver board
Install the new dropin, shim for thermal contact
Cross your fingers against short circuit, or create your own spacer to get from battery(+) to driver(+).


----------



## wedlpine (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks, I'll give it a try.


AnAppleSnail said:


> Use a strap wrench to take the rubber head off.
> Pull the reflector out.
> Use needlenose pliers to remove the stock LED/Driver board
> Install the new dropin, shim for thermal contact
> Cross your fingers against short circuit, or create your own spacer to get from battery(+) to driver(+).


----------



## Duke777 (Jan 24, 2014)

wedlpine said:


> How easy was that to do?



For the head on both versions I just used my hands to twist off the head. They can be stubborn. The AA's led/driver board screws out using a needle nose. The AAA's doesn't. I had to use a metal punch and remove it from its home. There is a gap between the body and where the P60's spring comes down to make contact with the battery. I found the right size rubber hose and cut it to length to fill that gap and eliminating the chance of that spring touching the body. On the AAA version you just got to be aware that the spring on the battery holder might intertwine with the spring on the P60 drop-in. Insert new drop-in. I used foil for one and copper tape for the other for heat. I could post some pictures or do a write up if there was any interest unless its been done already.


----------



## wedlpine (Jan 24, 2014)

Duke777 said:


> I could post some pictures or do a write up if there was any interest unless its been done already.



I would love to see some pics and a write up. I am very interested in doing this.


----------



## Hallis (Mar 19, 2014)

So just decided to do a tiny search and Rayovac claims 12 hours runtime for the 2d on alkelines. If it's even 75% of that i'll need to pick up another to use as an emergency light.


----------



## leon2245 (Mar 19, 2014)

Come on Rayovac, how about a 1xAA and/or 2xC indestrux please!


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Mar 20, 2014)

1AA would be nice. Definitely would get one of they come out with the single AA version.


----------



## TMedina (Mar 20, 2014)

A single AA model that wasn't complete and utter crap? I'd buy a box and give them away.

I've already done that with the x2 AA model.


----------



## ElliDee (Apr 24, 2014)

I was testing my boss's new 2D indestructible last night and for having 140 lumens the light is quite the thrower. I was so impressed that I may have to get one for myself. The light easily illuminated a tree at 70 yards with about a 8 foot wide hotspot. I'm sure this light will reach out past 100 yards easily. 

My only complaint is the tailcap button is a pain in the but to activate. Not easy at all operating one handed. I would have opted for a side switch in this model.


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Apr 24, 2014)

ElliDee said:


> My only complaint is the tailcap button is a pain in the but to activate. Not easy at all operating one handed. I would have opted for a side switch in this model.



You can 'adjust' the tailcap sensitivity in two ways. It is so recessed to reduce accidental activations / large manufacturing tolerances (Pick your favorite reason).

1. Take the tailcap off and fully tighten the 'retaining ring.' I use needlenose pliers stuck in the holes, although you can get or make a special tool with pegs.







2. Shim the clicky. This requires taking the retaining ring out, pulling the clicky out, and adding material between the boot and the end of the clicky (The part that clicks). This makes the button partly pressed before you touch it, giving a shorter travel to activation. Be SURE that it will fully press and release, or the clicking won't work right.


----------



## LanthanumK (May 4, 2014)

I am runtime testing the 2xAA indestructible with ROV alkalines. The 35 hour runtime on low is conservative, it is still running quite strong after 36. Battery voltage is 0.8V. Will notify when it blinks out.

Update: After 45 hours, light output is approximately 0.5 lumens and flickering. One battery measures 0.3V and the other 0.9V. The test was discontinued due to the battery discrepancy.


----------



## Treeguy (May 5, 2014)

What would one of you smarter-than-me people think the result would be if the 2xAA model was cut down to make it a 1xAA?

There is a machinist in town and I was toying with the idea of having him shorten the tube, and thread it so I could just screw the tailcap back on.

I'm a tech-zero, not a tech hero, so I have no idea about the electrodoohigidness of this.


----------



## LanthanumK (May 5, 2014)

Treeguy said:


> What would one of you smarter-than-me people think the result would be if the 2xAA model was cut down to make it a 1xAA?
> 
> There is a machinist in town and I was toying with the idea of having him shorten the tube, and thread it so I could just screw the tailcap back on.
> 
> I'm a tech-zero, not a tech hero, so I have no idea about the electrodoohigidness of this.



The 2xAA are in series. Each battery makes 1.5V, so the total is 3.0V in series (1.5 * 2). With only 1xAA, you would get 1.5V. Based on my above runtime test, with only one battery, your flashlight would still run, but it would be very dim and it would shut off rather quickly. The circuit is probably designed for 1.8V to 3.5V, so only one battery (1.5V) would not be good.

The threads are on the outside of the flashlight body, the diameter of which varies along its length. The diameter may be too small to fit the tailcap, even after threading.


----------



## Treeguy (May 5, 2014)

LanthanumK said:


> The 2xAA are in series. Each battery makes 1.5V, so the total is 3.0V in series (1.5 * 2). With only 1xAA, you would get 1.5V. Based on my above runtime test, with only one battery, your flashlight would still run, but it would be very dim and it would shut off rather quickly. The circuit is probably designed for 1.8V to 3.5V, so only one battery (1.5V) would not be good.
> 
> The threads are on the outside of the flashlight body, the diameter of which varies along its length. The diameter may be too small to fit the tailcap, even after threading.



Ah, so it's not simply as case of getting half the lumens or half the runtime.

Thanks.


----------



## Poppy (May 5, 2014)

LanthanumK said:


> The 2xAA are in series. Each battery makes 1.5V, so the total is 3.0V in series (1.5 * 2). With only 1xAA, you would get 1.5V. Based on my above runtime test, with only one battery, your flashlight would still run, but it would be very dim and it would shut off rather quickly. The circuit is probably designed for 1.8V to 3.5V, so only one battery (1.5V) would not be good.
> 
> The threads are on the outside of the flashlight body, the diameter of which varies along its length. The diameter may be too small to fit the tailcap, even after threading.



I believe that the body diameter is thick enough to allow a machinist to thread it and use the original talicap.
I wonder if a 14500 Li-ion would work? It would be a little over voltage @3.7 volts, maybe 4.1 volts. AND it would have a smaller capacity @ about 800 ma vs a AA eneloop at 2000 ma.. So... it might run brighter, and be more consistent, but for a shorter period of time. OR it might burn out the LED


----------



## cland72 (May 5, 2014)

Just popping in to report that I used my 2AA Rayovac this weekend while doing a brake job on a friend's car. It worked great!

Side note: a few months ago I removed the lens and added some of Phaserburn's diffusion film and it has made the beam SO much nicer! I did sacrifice some throw, but the flood is much better and I'm really enjoying the light for garage/automotive-specific use.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (May 6, 2014)

Treeguy said:


> What would one of you smarter-than-me people think the result would be if the 2xAA model was cut down to make it a 1xAA?
> 
> There is a machinist in town and I was toying with the idea of having him shorten the tube, and thread it so I could just screw the tailcap back on.
> 
> I'm a tech-zero, not a tech hero, so I have no idea about the electrodoohigidness of this.


As someone has already shown the light goes dim around 1.2v total you would have to run it from a 3.0v lithium primary or replace the boost circuit to get enough voltage to the LED. I have a 2AA dorcy that runs well off 1AA battery even though it is about half as bright still useful at perhaps 10-15 lumens to start.


----------



## Treeguy (May 9, 2014)

Just saw that Rayovac added two lights to its Indestrutable series.

500 Indestuctable Lumens. What`s not to love?

http://www.rayovac.com/Products/Lights/Outdoor/Virtually-Indestructible-LED-6AA-Spotlight.aspx

Off to Home Depot soon I think. This thing looks like AA fun. 

Even a video:




And this 400 Lumen Lantern just looks ridiculously handy.

http://www.rayovac.com/Products/Lights/Outdoor/Virtually-Indestructible-LED-3D-Lantern.aspx


----------



## DoubleA (May 9, 2014)

chazz said:


> Picked up a couple more 2xAA RI lights this last week, couple interesting things.
> 
> Out of the two:
> One has an XP-E , it is slightly brighter, and the hotspot is slightly bigger, it also has very noticeable PWM on low (slowly move arm around, easy to see) but not on high.
> ...



So they don't come with the same LED in them? Why would they put different Cree LEDs in them? I've been looking around to see which Cree version they use and now I think I understand why I keep finding different answers.


----------



## Treeguy (May 10, 2014)

Bummer. Home Depot doesn't have the new Indestructible spotlight or lantern yet.:sigh:

The 2D Indestructible was on sale for $20 instead of $30. Thought about it, but I'll wait for the spotlight.


----------



## balloonshark (May 29, 2014)

I wrote Rayovac about the 400 lumen Virtually Indestructible LED 3D Lantern and here is what they had to say.



> Thanks for contacting Rayovac!
> 
> Our lights are ANSI tested and rated. Information about ANSI features can be found here:
> 
> ...



Let me know if you think if that is reasonably accurate. I'm considering getting a lantern for power outages.


----------



## TMedina (May 29, 2014)

I have one in the mail - I'm happy enough with the rest of their product line, I felt comfortable ordering this as a beater.


----------



## leon2245 (May 29, 2014)

No runtime curves or anything from the 2xAA indestructable is there?


----------



## jabe1 (May 29, 2014)

IIRC, ANSI rating are down to 10% of output. So, 42 hours to 40 lumens on high, who knows how quickly the drop-off happens. It could be steady, or 400 start, And five minutes in it's down to 100 for the next 30 hours etc.


----------



## balloonshark (May 30, 2014)

TMedina said:


> I have one in the mail - I'm happy enough with the rest of their product line, I felt comfortable ordering this as a beater.


Great! I'll be looking forward to your opinion.


leon2245 said:


> No runtime curves or anything from the 2xAA indestructable is there?


If you are asking me I only asked about the 400 lumen 3D lantern. I asked by filling in the "Requests" forum at the bottom of their contact page. It took about 2 1/2 days for a reply. http://www.rayovac.com/Contact-Us.aspx


jabe1 said:


> IIRC, ANSI rating are down to 10% of output. So, 42 hours to 40 lumens on high, who knows how quickly the drop-off happens. It could be steady, or 400 start, And five minutes in it's down to 100 for the next 30 hours etc.


I think you are correct. I didn't think to ask for more details. Perhaps someone should ask them for all the information available for their indestructible lights. It's a shame that more details are readily available on their site.


----------



## TMedina (May 31, 2014)

balloonshark said:


> Great! I'll be looking forward to your opinion.



On first impression, I'm not impressed.

It features a folding handle on top and a folding hanging hook on bottom. Three modes starting on high. The modes are spaced reasonably well apart. Comes with three D-cell batteries. Noticeably heavy.

Con - the lantern has three thick plastic bars connecting the top of the lantern to the base. These bars evenly around the outside of the glass, which creatures fairly substantial shadows when lit. It interferes with the a good, general room illumination.

The Rayovac Outdoor Lantern retails for $30. I'd just spend the extra $8 and upgrade to the Streamlight Siege.

I may try adding a layer of diffuser tape to the panes, or aluminum foil to two of three panes to create a directional beam. As it is now, it wouldn't be high on my list for emergency lighting needs.


----------



## Poppy (May 31, 2014)

TMedina said:


> On first impression, I'm not impressed.
> 
> It features a folding handle on top and a folding hanging hook on bottom. Three modes starting on high. The modes are spaced reasonably well apart. Comes with three D-cell batteries. Noticeably heavy.
> 
> ...



TMedina,
Thanks for the brief but meaningful review.
Poppy


----------



## balloonshark (May 31, 2014)

TMedina said:


> On first impression, I'm not impressed.


Dang, I didn't think about the globe bars causing shadows. Thanks for your thoughts.

Can the globe be unscrewed and the base used like a light bulb when sitting or hung upside down? I believe their 240 lumen sportsman version can do this.

One last question. Does it light up a room well or do you think it actually looks like 400 lumens on high and 170 on medium?


----------



## Phaserburn (May 31, 2014)

The Siege is probably the best of this class of lantern to date. I was concerned about the beam quality on this one as well as the globe isn't frosted.


----------



## balloonshark (Jun 1, 2014)

Well I found a decent deal on the Siege so I just ordered one. tacticalgear.com had it for $32.99 and free shipping with code 2004 until July 1. If you order $50 or more in streamlight products you get a free Special Edition Streamlight Nano Key Chain. Just be sure to add it to your cart as it will show below the cart in the bonus offers. Please note that this is the first time ordering from them and I don't know their reputation.

I should also mention that rayovac's site has some decent deals in their "Hot Deals". http://www.rayovac.com/Products/Hot-Deals.aspx I almost ordered the "Everyday camping bundle" for $24.99 which includes the 3d sportsman lantern and 10 batteries. You get free shipping if you spend more than $25 so I was going to add a cheap $1 to $3 light as a filler. And to get back on topic they do have a "Virtually Indestructible Lights Bundle" which includes 3 lights for $29.99. It includes the 4C Beam Lantern (spotlight), 3AAA Flashlight and 3AAA Headlight.


----------



## TMedina (Jun 2, 2014)

balloonshark said:


> Dang, I didn't think about the globe bars causing shadows. Thanks for your thoughts.
> 
> Can the globe be unscrewed and the base used like a light bulb when sitting or hung upside down? I believe their 240 lumen sportsman version can do this.
> 
> One last question. Does it light up a room well or do you think it actually looks like 400 lumens on high and 170 on medium?



As far as I can tell, the globe doesn't come undone - I tried, but I didn't see any obvious disconnect points. By comparison, the Siege unscrews easily, leaving the clear dome free for optimal output if desired.

It does light up a room - but it's almost too bright, even on the lowest setting. Outside, as a beacon, I can see the settings being more useful. Indoors, less so. The inner globe has frosting, but the output is still too bright, in my opinion, for indoor use.


----------



## balloonshark (Jun 3, 2014)

TMedina said:


> As far as I can tell, the globe doesn't come undone - I tried, but I didn't see any obvious disconnect points. By comparison, the Siege unscrews easily, leaving the clear dome free for optimal output if desired.
> 
> It does light up a room - but it's almost too bright, even on the lowest setting. Outside, as a beacon, I can see the settings being more useful. Indoors, less so. The inner globe has frosting, but the output is still too bright, in my opinion, for indoor use.


Interesting that the low 46 lumens is too bright. Perhaps the upper reflector is the cause. It does sound like a nice outdoors light though so I'll keep it in mind. Thanks again for sharing your thoughts.


----------



## leon2245 (Jun 8, 2014)

It's weird, I can't find any record anywhere of the 3 x AA indestructible. Not on their website, not on any retailer's website, but I'm 100% sure i've seen it in store & am not confusing it with the 3xaaa which was right above it.

Anyone seen (a spec sheet of it) online?


----------



## balloonshark (Jun 9, 2014)

leon2245 said:


> It's weird, I can't find any record anywhere of the 3 x AA indestructible. Not on their website, not on any retailer's website, but I'm 100% sure i've seen it in store & am not confusing it with the 3xaaa which was right above it.
> 
> Anyone seen (a spec sheet of it) online?


On page 6 you asked about the 2AA indestructible. Are you sure it wasn't the 2AA you saw? http://www.rayovac.com/Products/Lights/Work/Virtually-Indestructible-LED-2AA-Flashlight.aspx


----------



## rpm00 (Jun 9, 2014)

I picked up one of these the other day, just because this thread seemed to indicate they were decent and because they're so cheap. $14 in Canada at HomeDepot. 

Overall I think it's a decent light, but a little large. This can actually be a good thing for people who tend to lose things. The build quality seems pretty good. I like that it comes on in low - good for power saving. The button is a little hard to press for my young kids though...

Beam pattern is _terrible_. Lots of artifacts, non-round hotspot with lines in it. Just really really bad. But for people who don't care about that sort of thing (who come from an incan world where beams are often bad) this probably won't even be noticed. Certainly my kids don't care. 

I think it will actually make a good gift for some people who aren't flashlight enthusiasts for a few reasons: Takes easy-to-acquire batteries, is easy to operate with a simple two modes, and uses high-power LEDs (not the 9 5mm ones...). 

One problem is the brand is a little tainted. I've gotten a couple "Rayovac? Really?" Comments about it...  But overall, I think this is a decent light for who it seems to be geared at.


----------



## TEEJ (Jun 9, 2014)

These are not not sold as high end lights, they are sold as upgrades to the plastic ones you used to bang on periodically to get them to come on again, that emitted a dim yellow donut of light.

They succeed at this upgrade role...and, ARE a great upgrade from that starting point. They are not an upgrade from what flashaholics might be used to as a starting point, they are a down grade in that regard.

So, for non-flashaholics, they work great as an upgrade from THEIR dim yellow donuts.


----------



## leon2245 (Jun 9, 2014)

balloonshark said:


> On page 6 you asked about the 2AA indestructible. Are you sure it wasn't the 2AA you saw? http://www.rayovac.com/ProducLights/Work/Virtually-Indestructible-LED-2AA-Flashlight.aspx


----------



## Treeguy (Jun 9, 2014)

TEEJ said:


> So, for non-flashaholics, they work great as an upgrade from THEIR dim yellow donuts.




_Infidel!!! _

I`m as apt to turn green as the next guy if my buddy shows up with a $500 Surefire, - unlike the two Surefires I own that are nowhere near that price - but the Rayovac Indestructables are more than the sum of their parts. And if toughness in a light is something flashaholics value, than these inexpensive little tanks are, I think, up at the top of light list.

And I still can`t find the Indestructable lantern at Home Depot yet. I understand it may not be as refined as the Siege lantern, but if it`s a light you can beat the friggin` crap out of and it just keeps working, I think that scores high considering it`s target audience and their needs.


----------



## cland72 (Jun 9, 2014)

rpm00 said:


> I picked up one of these the other day, just because this thread seemed to indicate they were decent and because they're so cheap. $14 in Canada at HomeDepot.
> 
> Overall I think it's a decent light, but a little large. This can actually be a good thing for people who tend to lose things. The build quality seems pretty good. I like that it comes on in low - good for power saving. The button is a little hard to press for my young kids though...
> 
> ...



Regarding the beam pattern, if you remove the lens and install some diffusion tape, it really evens out the profile and makes it more of a flooder. Just an idea...


----------



## markr6 (Jun 9, 2014)

cland72 said:


> Regarding the beam pattern, if you remove the lens and install some diffusion tape, it really evens out the profile and makes it more of a flooder. Just an idea...



I was lazy and just put diffuser on the outside. Pretty nice effect. Turns the blue laser beam into a useable beam for general tasks.


----------



## Hondo (Jun 9, 2014)

My 2xAA at the bottom of the basement stairs has a layer of D-C Fix diffuser and a gold-ish Lee filter, so it has a nice neutral tint and smooth floody beam. Very nice little house light with two Eneloops in it. Quick click for a bunch of light, or a tap and click for a nice low when my eyes are reasonably dark adapted. It's never missed a beat.

I also have a 3xAAA that I converted to 1x18650. Works great, although it uses the mechanical switch with one click for high, next click is low, then off. Grabbed the 3xAAA headlamp too. One of the better ones, very throwy stock though. Good for finishing the lawn after sunset, to see my previous cut ahead.


----------



## Treeguy (Jun 9, 2014)

leon2245 said:


>




What the hell is that? oo:

I haven`t seen that before. I love it. I want it. I`m buying it.


----------



## TMedina (Jun 10, 2014)

It's the RI 2-D cell. You can find them at Wal-Mart - I don't know what other stores might carry them.


----------



## välineurheilija (Jun 10, 2014)

Treeguy said:


> What the hell is that? oo:
> 
> I haven`t seen that before. I love it. I want it. I`m buying it.


It says on the package 3AA batteries included.


----------



## leon2245 (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## TMedina (Jun 11, 2014)

...wait, what the fark?

Huh - it's not on the RI website, so maybe a new offering that hasn't been updated yet?


----------



## mikekoz (Jun 12, 2014)

Just picked up the 3AA version today, and so far, it is just like the others, but I like the size of this one best! They also had an upgraded version of the 2D light, which is now 250 lumens up from 140!!


----------



## Poppy (Jul 29, 2014)

I keep a Solarforce tail end first inserted into a 1.5" traffic diffuser cone in a vinyl bag attached to my ashtray in my car. I'd like to change that out for a 2AA rayovac. 

It seems that under the rubber bumper of the tailcap, that the tailcap itself is made of plastic. I'd like to remove the rubber from the tailcap, (to allow the light fit better) but wonder if the switch would still hold together, or if it lends support to the plastic cap. 

Has anyone done this?


----------



## Poppy (Aug 4, 2014)

bump on tail cap question


----------



## thedoc007 (Aug 4, 2014)

Poppy said:


> bump on tail cap question



Based on this thread, I'm guessing it would still be OK. A very tough light.


----------



## Poppy (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks Doc,
I reviewed that thread, and yes, it is ONE Tough light! He did mention having to swap out the tail cap, but that was because he managed to break the plastic one.

I pulled the switch out, and determined that the plastic would still hold the switch in place, without the rubber, so with a sharp utility knife I cut the rubber away. It is a little UGLY but it fits my purpose better 

Again, thanks for the encouragement. It worked!


----------



## markr6 (Aug 11, 2014)

I finally saw the 3AA in the store too. Had to stop by the flashlight section before getting groceries 

Tempted, but I managed to pass...for now.


----------



## an_abstraction (Aug 13, 2014)

I had the 3AAA version, but returned it. The tint was a horrible pink/purple color (luck of the draw) and I didn't like the tailswich at all. It's a reverse clicky, not a forward-clicky like on the 2AA version. Nothing wrong with reverse clicky's, but this one felt especially stiff and cheap compared to other lights I own. Battery carrier was cheap (another possible point of failure). The light was extra bulky in the hand and just felt weird..... just my own subjective experiences. I felt bad returning it because I wanted to like it as much as my 2AA version.

The 2AA is a substantially better light..... better switch, better balanced in-hand, great UI, brighter, and the tint on mine is a creamy white (I went through 2 others before finding one with a good tint). It's been dropped on concrete numerous times and never flinched. A real bargain for $15. I own more expensive and brighter flashlights, but it was my go-to light for almost a year. I don't know of another flashlight on the market that takes standard batteries, has dual modes, and an excellent forward clicky (Surefire E2L-AA qualifies but look at the price difference).


----------



## leon2245 (Aug 13, 2014)

an_abstraction said:


> I had the 3AAA version, but returned it. The tint was a horrible pink/purple color (luck of the draw) and I didn't like the tailswich at all. It's a reverse clicky, *not a forward-clicky like on the 2AA version.* Nothing wrong with reverse clicky's, but this one felt especially stiff and cheap compared to other lights I own. Battery carrier was cheap (another possible point of failure). The light was extra bulky in the hand and just felt weird..... just my own subjective experiences. I felt bad returning it because I wanted to like it as much as my 2AA version.
> 
> The 2AA is a substantially better light..... better switch, better balanced in-hand, great UI, brighter, and the tint on mine is a creamy white (I went through 2 others before finding one with a good tint). It's been dropped on concrete numerous times and never flinched. A real bargain for $15. I own more expensive and brighter flashlights, but it was my go-to light for almost a year. I don't know of another flashlight on the market that takes standard batteries, has dual modes, and an excellent forward clicky (Surefire E2L-AA qualifies but look at the price difference).




Whoa didn't know that, thought they were all the same. Someone let us know which the 3aa switch is too please.


----------



## Hondo (Aug 13, 2014)

I had better luck with the 3xAAA version, but do prefer the 2xAA. My tint was fine for a cool white, and I don't think my switch feels cheap at all for a reverse clicky. The key for me is, I never planned to run AAA's in mine. I modded up the tailcap a bit to make room and run it on an 18650, works great. It has never had AAA batteries in it.


----------



## markr6 (Aug 13, 2014)

an_abstraction said:


> and the tint on mine is a creamy white (I went through 2 others before finding one with a good tint).



I wish I could say the same for my 2AA. It's basically a blue laser pointer!


----------



## Poppy (Aug 13, 2014)

Hondo said:


> I had better luck with the 3xAAA version, but do prefer the 2xAA. My tint was fine for a cool white, and I don't think my switch feels cheap at all for a reverse clicky. The key for me is, I never planned to run AAA's in mine. I modded up the tailcap a bit to make room and run it on an 18650, works great. It has never had AAA batteries in it.



How did you mod the tailcap for it to take an 18650?


----------



## Hondo (Aug 13, 2014)

It's been so long I had to go take it apart to remember. I took out the retaining ring and spring, permanently. To hold the switch PCB in, I soldered three little whiskers of wire to the edge to grab the threads, so it screws in on it's own, well enough. The length is then a little more than I needed for my unprotected cell, even after I added a blob of solder to the pos. end to contact the wire in the head of the light. So I added a rare earth button magnet to the negative of the battery, plus a washer of tape to keep it centered and prevent shorts. This works great, and it traps the battery solid, no spring necessary. Got to be careful, as putting a longer battery in and cranking it down could damage things. But I rarely need to charge the cell, and always put the same one back, so it works superb.


----------



## Poppy (Aug 15, 2014)

Hondo,
Thanks for taking the time to take it apart and respond.

I gifted my 3AAA to my son, and I am sure that he would want to keep the ability to run AAAs if needed. I've toyed with the idea of getting a couple of 18500 cells, for him, but he uses a headlamp more often than that light anyway.


----------



## Hondo (Aug 15, 2014)

No problem. For me, 1x18650 is infinitely more useful than 3xAAA. No leaks from alkaline, no self-discharge from NiMH, and huge capacity/runtime. But note that it is easy to reverse. The wires on the edge of the switch board don't prevent putting the retaining ring and spring back in to use the 3xAAA carrier. There is also a wavy washer spring under the retaining ring, that I left out too.


----------



## 9watts (Oct 4, 2014)

ryukin2000 said:


> I think is *2.9 hrs *on high and 20hrs on low as its in series so the capacity is still 2000.


 


Poppy said:


> Yeah, that's what I was thinking.
> 
> The packaging states *15 hours *high, and 35 hours low.
> 
> I guess it isn't regulated and will give a tapered output for a longer time, but at what point will it be @ 50% lumen output?



So what is the takehome message on the runtime of these? The claimed 15hr runtime on high would be the chief reason I'd buy it. But if that is all hype, and the runtime on high is only 20% of that I'll probably pass. Help me here. 

Thanks.


----------



## Hondo (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm sure it will *run* 15 hours on high, but most of it will be at greatly reduced brightness. The new standards only require it to maintain 10% brightness for the rated runtime. 3XAAA can't make a lot of light for 15 hours, there just is not enough power there. My 18650 mod will run a lot longer, with almost no dimming until close to full depletion, just by the nature of the battery discharge characteristics. Not sure how long it will last, but I'm sure it is less than 15 hours, but probably more than 2.9 hours.


Edit: Here is some useful info: At 3.98 volts, it is drawing right at 700 mA after 10 - 15 seconds at the tailcap. So for my 2500 mAh 18650, that will mean about 3.5 hours, not quite what I thought. The voltage is close to what 3 AAA cells will do, although not under load, but they only have about 800 mAh capacity for NiMH's, so that would be about an hour, with little dimming. The long runtimes come from alkalines tailing off in brightness for hours.


----------



## Poppy (Oct 4, 2014)

I don't have a light meter, so I can't estimate lumens.
When I first got the indestructible 2AA light I tried a run-time test and was a little confused by the output.
I just did a hap hazard run time test for it while measuring its ma draw at the tail-cap.

What I found is that it starts at whatever on high, it then gradually drops (perhaps over the course of 30 minutes) towards LOW, but if you cycle it to low, off, and back on high, it comes back on at high. Here is my raw data, as you can see, I didn't check the ma draw on a consistent basis, LIFE demanded that I did other things at the same time.  but it depicts what you might see in real life. 

It starts out bright, and gradually dims (to what is still a respectable amount of light), but if you turn it off and then back on, it comes back on higher than it was.

EDIT: It ran for about five hours bumping it back up to high every once in a while (seven times) during the test, on a pair of 2400 ma duraloops.


Rayovac indesctructible 2AA lightTimema highma lowrestart ma high05:25:00 AM85005:51:00 AM91006:00:00 AM32069006:25:00 AM34069006:47:00 AM45007:02:00 AM34013060007:25:00 AM49013060008:50:00 AM18012060009:20:00 AM46015057010:10:00 AM27014047010:35:00 AM320


----------



## Hondo (Mar 21, 2015)

There's a new entrant in the lineup, a 1xAAA. It has a plastic body, but still seems to fit the name. Twist head switch, tail stand capable. VERY bright for a 5mm light, super smooth flood beam. Draws 310 mA at the battery on my sample. Scout24's testing so far in the AAA challenge thread shows the circuit to be a vampire with alkaline cells. I like it!

BTW, I found them at the checkout impulse items stand at the Home Depot, not with the main flashlight display. $6.


----------



## parnass (Mar 22, 2015)

Hondo said:


> There's a new entrant in the lineup, a 1xAAA. ...
> 
> BTW, I found them at the checkout impulse items stand at the Home Depot, not with the main flashlight display. $6.



+1. Good deal for just under $6. Whiter and brighter than my Arc AAA-P DS.


----------



## leon2245 (Apr 30, 2015)

I've read some of these have different switches- would someone with the 3AA rayovac indestructible please confirm that it has forward clicky, just like the 2AA? 

Also, do the 3 AA's drop directly into the tube, or does it use a battery carrier? I can't find any pics of the inside of this one.


----------



## leon2245 (May 3, 2015)

Last chance before I start spamming pm boxes.

i see a few of you have the 3aa!


----------



## wedlpine (May 3, 2015)

leon2245 said:


> I've read some of these have different switches- would someone with the 3AA rayovac indestructible please confirm that it has forward clicky, just like the 2AA?
> 
> Also, do the 3 AA's drop directly into the tube, or does it use a battery carrier? I can't find any pics of the inside of this one.



IIRC it is a reverse clicky. I don't have the light in front of me, so I can't be 100% positive. I do know that it uses a battery carrier.


----------



## leon2245 (May 5, 2015)

ok thanks, let me know if that one does actually have forward touch momentary next time you see it.


----------



## wedlpine (May 5, 2015)

It is a reverse clicky. Just confirmed it.


----------



## leon2245 (May 5, 2015)

Much appreciated, thank you.


----------



## timbo114 (Jul 4, 2015)

Hondo said:


> There's a new entrant in the lineup, a 1xAAA. It has a plastic body, but still seems to fit the name. Twist head switch, tail stand capable. VERY bright for a 5mm light, super smooth flood beam. Draws 310 mA at the battery on my sample. Scout24's testing so far in the AAA challenge thread shows the circuit to be a vampire with alkaline cells. I like it!
> 
> BTW, I found them at the checkout impulse items stand at the Home Depot, not with the main flashlight display. $6.





parnass said:


> +1. Good deal for just under $6. Whiter and brighter than my Arc AAA-P DS.


Awesome little light - thanks to Hondo - back in March, I snagged 1 for each vehicle and 1 for each room.

Just came back to life from a 2 hour total blackout.
Stood this little bugger on its tail on an end table in my living room - lit up the entire ceiling with the optic.
Can't beat the price or performance.
I'm SO happy to have my power back before the Holiday begins in the AM.


----------



## Treeguy (Jul 5, 2015)

parnass said:


> +1. Good deal for just under $6. Whiter and brighter than my Arc AAA-P DS.



Another Indestructible I'll never own...

Home Depot hasn't put up any new Indestructible lights in years and Amazon here is useless for Rayovac lights. That light in the post above isn't even on the Rayovac website.

I am so depressed.


----------



## ciro207 (Feb 2, 2016)

Hi guys!
I am going to buy this flashlight for my son. It is very difficult for me to choose between 2AA or 3AAA.
It should fit kid's hand, but also last long: he will probably play with it all the time in the "castle". 

Any suggestion? What do you should buy?


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 2, 2016)

I gave away the 1aaa for Christmas to a few kids. 
At one point we noted the 8- ish year olds kids had banded together and were all twirling their lights by the key ring for the 'disco ball' effect. They all seemed to like them.

Easy twist on or off. And it's pretty sturdy.


----------



## thermal guy (Feb 2, 2016)

My twin girls both have the Dcell models and they have yet to harm them in anyway. And my twins could break an anvil


----------



## xxo (Feb 2, 2016)

ciro207 said:


> Hi guys!
> I am going to buy this flashlight for my son. It is very difficult for me to choose between 2AA or 3AAA.
> It should fit kid's hand, but also last long: he will probably play with it all the time in the "castle".
> 
> Any suggestion? What do you should buy?




I would go with the 2AA - this seems to be the best of the indestructibles and 2 AA's should last longer than 3 AAA's and cost less, though I would also recommend getting some AA Eneloops and a smart charger.


----------



## Poppy (Feb 2, 2016)

xxo said:


> I would go with the 2AA - this seems to be the best of the indestructibles and 2 AA's should last longer than 3 AAA's and cost less, though I would also recommend getting some AA Eneloops and a smart charger.


I agree... go with the 2AA light.
Each AA cell has about 3 times the capacity of a AAA cell, yet they cost about the same.


----------



## Swedpat (Feb 2, 2016)

I ordered a bunch of 2AA and AAA keychain lights some month ago. But here in Europe these are branded VARTA. I find the 2AA model to be a good choice for having in the car or give as a gift to a non-flashoholic friend. Decent throw makes it good for some distance use.
The AAA keychain model provides a very even beam without hotspot so it's great for close-up works and is easy to hold between the teeth because of the soft surface and very light weight. This is really good model to give as a gift to friends and relatives.


----------



## Hondo (Feb 3, 2016)

+3 for the 2xAA.

I have most of the Indestructible models, which are all very good, and this is my go-to model. Fairly long, but narrow shaft is easy to grab in small hands. Low and high modes, but does start on high. Mine has both a neutral tint filter and a diffusion filter to make the beam really nice, but I'm picky. Diffusion does kill the throw a lot.


----------



## Csp203 (Feb 7, 2016)

Hondo said:


> +3 for the 2xAA.
> 
> I have most of the Indestructible models, which are all very good, and this is my go-to model. Fairly long, but narrow shaft is easy to grab in small hands. Low and high modes, but does start on high. Mine has both a neutral tint filter and a diffusion filter to make the beam really nice, but I'm picky. Diffusion does kill the throw a lot.


Noticed today they updated the light. The 2aa light now has 300 lumens on high and 70 lumens on low. 2hr\12hr run times listed. 15$


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 7, 2016)

^^ Thanks for the info.

If it uses the same reflector...oh my! The previous model tossed a pencil beam pretty well all things considered. 
70 on low? Definitely not your average 2am nature call firefly. But a good setting for campers who want battery sip-age.


----------



## ciro207 (Feb 8, 2016)

From 100 to 300 is a huge jump! I would like to know if battery life could be similar...


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 8, 2016)

Am reading that a lot of folks are saying it turns off suddenly and will not turn back on for 5-15 minutes.

Makes me wonder if it's an overheat thing as that rubberized head is a lousy heat sync.

I want one for the emitter to go in a 1 cell light...that has a metal head....we'll see.


----------



## TheMocoMan (Apr 6, 2016)

matt4270 said:


> Anyone get one of Home Depot's exclusive Rayovac Indestructable lights yet? They have a 3C, 2AA, and 3AAA headlamp. The 2AA is $15-, and the headlamp is $13-. Both claim 100 lumens on high, and 30 on low, with a forward clicky and momentary on. These might be worth a try!



Picked up this $15 sucker this past weekend. The packaging had it rated for 300 LUMENS and it was the 2AA model. The tint is awful, almost violet in color. But it's got some brightness to it.


----------



## markr6 (Apr 6, 2016)

TheMocoMan said:


> Picked up this $15 sucker this past weekend. The packaging had it rated for 300 LUMENS and it was the 2AA model. The tint is awful, almost violet in color. But it's got some brightness to it.



HAHA yes...pretty much a blue laser


----------



## jonnyfgroove (Apr 6, 2016)

markr6 said:


> HAHA yes...pretty much a blue laser




And don't forget the  PWM on low. They are great for the price though....


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 6, 2016)

markr6 said:


> HAHA yes...pretty much a blue laser



Maybe I won the tint lottery but both versions of a 2aa's I own have been cool white beams leaning ever so slightly to warm. 
No blue what-so-ever.


----------



## markr6 (Apr 6, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> Maybe I won the tint lottery but both versions of a 2aa's I own have been cool white beams leaning ever so slightly to warm.
> No blue what-so-ever.



Sounds nice. I may give it another shot even though my 2xAA broke just sitting on the shelf 

I saw the new packaging has the smaller "Virtually" in front of "Indestructible" LOL. Inside counsel was at lunch the first go around.


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 6, 2016)

I put my rayovac emitter and reflector in a 3p sized host and a M31L in my rayovac.


----------

